# tapestry 5 session



## DerMaddin (6. Dez 2008)

hi kann mir vielleicht ma jemand erklären, wie das mit den sessions in tapestry 5 gehandhabt wird?
mfg martin


----------



## gex (6. Dez 2008)

Kenne mich zwar kaum mit Tapestry aus, aber du kannst mit der @Persist Annotation Attribute anotieren
und die Strategy auf Session setzen. 

Siehe: http://tapestry.apache.org/tapestry5/tapestry-core/guide/persist.html

Oder was meintest du?


----------



## DerMaddin2 (7. Dez 2008)

hey super vielen dank.. ich hab das irgendwie überlesen...


----------

